# [SOLVED] HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to build a small computer that you can place on your head like glasses.
In the front, there will be a camera and on the back, things like the hdd and motherboard will be placed. it should contain a speaker and mic in built as well

Budget: Less than 500$

Brands: No, thought intel chips would be nice.

Multitasking: Not very much.

Gaming: no, not at all.

Calculations: Not too much...

Overclocking: No.

Storage: Anywhere from 60 gigs to 120 gigs... not more

Legacy Support: no, none.

Operating System: Windows and linux.

Case: Look above.

Accessories: Only a camera... and perhaps an accelerometer for all axes.

Recycled Components: No.

Monitor: The monitor will be layered on the glass of the frame. It has to be Transparent OLED

Stores: No

Location: I live in qatar, but i will be going to india soon... also, i have contacts in USA

Please help.

EDIT: By the way, I actually want to BUILD this.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

If this is a serious goal of yours, then I can only offer a little bit of basic brainstorming. I would look into maybe modding a netbook and ask around on some case-modding forums as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Building something like that from scratch would in no way be cost effective or practical.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Your are going to need to add some more Ø to your $500 budget.

Were would the key board be?

BG


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Too small?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

This would have to be more of a hat then glasses if you want it to actually do things.

It would be easier to plug an iphone into some video glasses with headphones , plain and simple.

Amazon.com: Video Eyewear, Wrap 920,: Electronics


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Thanks For All Your help...



> Were would the key board be?


There IS NO keyboard...



> Raspberry Pi
> 
> Too small?


Nop, thats too big ;D



> This would have to be more of a hat then glasses if you want it to actually do things.


I Don't want a hat, though a cap is OK 


> It would be easier to plug an iphone into some video glasses with headphones , plain and simple.


That would be an Iphone with video glasses and headphones... not what i want...


BTW FYI I am NOT going to be using this for everyday use... it's just for demonstrating at class.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

OK , what exactly do you need this thing to do or run? Be descriptive.

Depending on what you want it to do will help dictate it's size.

Also ,I more or less meant it would be easier to start with a portable device like an iphone , or pda of some sort , and simply mod the video output to the glasses.

Conventional hardware is going to be pretty large.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

I am making a science project that runs a computer on a glass- or cap- like chassis.
I don't want it to run many programs. I will install either ubuntu or debian on this computer. Concerning RAM, 1 Gb is enough, 2 Gigs are more than enough and anything higher is too high. For input, I plan to make a program that relates with a camera picture of the hand and a virtual keyboard HUD on the screen.
I will use this later on for perhaps casual browsing and photo/videography.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

by the way, your hope to get transparent OLED instantly puts you out of budget

maybe something more normal might be a better option


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Ok then, a normal led without backlight.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

If this is a school project you need to do the work on your own.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

I'm a 9th grade student trying to make extra work for a science fair thats coming up soon...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Then you should be doing the work yourself.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Im allowed to get help, dude.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Technology just is not far enough along yet, maybe will take decades, if ever.
Look how big computers were in the beginning it would take semi trucks to fit one in and now much smaller they are now.

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Yes, you may get help with your project, and we are willing to give it to you. However, what you are asking for is far beyond the scope of this forum. If there are certain concepts you are unsure of we may be able to explain them or at least point you in the right direction, but you need to do the design and engineering on your own.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*



> Yes, you may get help with your project, and we are willing to give it to you. However, what you are asking for is far beyond the scope of this forum. If there are certain concepts you are unsure of we may be able to explain them or at least point you in the right direction, but you need to do the design and engineering on your own.


Please, read this:-


> I'm a 9th grade student trying to make <edit:> [some] extra work for a science fair thats coming up soon...


Nevertheless, I am engineering the design right now...
I will try to make it fast.....

So, can you guys give me help on mobile hardware and ULTRA-small processors, gpus, ram, etc now?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

The Raspberry Pi Launch

Did you really look how small that is? Look how big that USB port is compared to the whole board :grin:

Very cheap, too. Unfortunately you can buy them now but they won't say how long until they can ship out.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Dude, I was kidding when I told its too big z:}


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Yo guys, Any Ideas for a transparent screen for this device?
7 - 8 Inches is big enough.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

They don't make transparent screens that you can both look at and through at the same time.

You could take a normal lcd apart and the glass alone is both see through and displays video , but ambient light isn't enough.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Any1 know where I can get a transparent screen?
What about a SIM Reader for use with android for calls?


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Sorry bout DBL posting about the screen..
BTW FYI The SIM Reader has to be USB Compatible
For the sceen, i guess Ill have to make slide able backlights or something.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Cotton Candy Forum - Fxi launches cotton candy developer site, takes pre-orders

Smaller than the Rasberry Pi.... not cheaper though.


----------



## vaishnavsm (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: HELP: How To Make A Super-Small computer prototype?*

Cotton Candy is a full computer including the storage... that's not what I want RPi is just the M.B with some components.


----------

